# At last, it's our turn..............



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Having watched a lot of members disappear into Europe over the last few weeks, it's now our turn.

Out of here at 15.00, booked on the Hull-Zebrugge ferry tonight at 19.00 then who know's where     

P.S. Thanks M&D


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

but are we jealous?
nonononononononononononononononononnononoonono



errrrrrrrrrr yes! ;-)

drive safe and have fun.


----------

